# Installing X11 on formerly headless server



## naptrel (Nov 17, 2009)

I installed freebsd (6.something) without X11 on a server a few years ago, and have recently upgraded it to 7.2 (and 8 soon).

Circumstances have changed, and I'd now like to add full X11/GUI support to it without performing a complete re-install.

Can anyone tell me how to go about this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html


----------

